# Bumper Boy Upgrade performance & questions



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

I ran my bumper boys with the upgraded electronics today. Everything worked great. I ran off the manual mode. Now to learn how to do the auto run. My DG button is in the barrel mount bracket. How do I get the button only out to velco it to the transmitter? I saw this demo'd somewhere but can't remember where. I looked at the BB videos but didn't see it.


----------



## Jamee Strange (Jul 24, 2010)

Wayne, I had the same question. BE CAREFUL pushing it out!! It's glued in there with some form of adhesive. Gary told me they suggest using a pen in the manual of page 30 (not the manual I was sent) and it should come out where as I used a back of a pen and it cracked part of the button assembly  Where are you getting velcro?? Mine only came with more adhesive. Although I have thought about going to buy velcro and cutting it.


----------



## Jamee Strange (Jul 24, 2010)

Here is the link http://hawxdoggun.com/manuals/hawxmanualfinal.pdf not sure why they didn't send a copy of this in with the upgrades


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

Thanks RX, I got the button out of the shotgun clip. I used a nylon gunsmith punch that was flat on both ends and was the same diameter and the hole in the holder. This way I could push staight down and it popped out. I have some velcro that I use for other purposes. So, I'm going to stick it on the transmitter and shotgun alternatively, depending on what I'm doing.

Now I have to learn to do the autorun.


----------



## Bamaboy (Aug 28, 2009)

Programming the autorun is a piece of cake ...... even for someone like me who gave up programming my TV remote years ago.


----------



## tim bonnema (Jul 3, 2010)

Well Just came in from the first field use of the new electronics. Pairing was easy just like Tri tronics or Dogtra. Really like the transmitter set up. easy to use similar to TT. I did not get the auto run yet. Like many thought it would do it off the transmitter. Oh well.


----------



## Jthweatt (Sep 26, 2011)

They are really easy to pair and easy to use. Only problem I have found Is that the auxiliary jack on the side of the receiver is defective on all of my units. When you plug the wingers in they do not work because they have a problem with the jacks. They have been very responsive and are sending out new units to replace these. Works fine if the winger is plugged into the standard sound port.


----------



## Gooseman (Jan 24, 2010)

Have shot about 400 rds using my new upgrades. Had to have Bumper Boy send another transmitter, as the one I received wouldn't pair with the autorun button. Everythings working fine now. slide the autorun on my duck call I use for training.


----------



## John Lash (Sep 19, 2006)

I thought I read somewhere in the ordering process that the auto run button came as a keychain, I guess it doesn't...


----------



## Gooseman (Jan 24, 2010)

John,
It comes with several opinions the keychain is one.


----------



## whitefoot (Aug 19, 2010)

Not related to auto-run, but that reload button is going to be the death of me. Sheesh. I love my bumper boys because they are so easy to carry and set-up, but without fail, I either forget to cock them, or hit the dang reload button.


----------



## Gunner_MN (Jun 21, 2009)

I've been on the "waiting list" for the new electronics for 10+ months and just got this e-mail from BumperBoy:

*Dear valued customer,
As you are aware, we’ve recently been calling you asking for contact information, and also informing you that we will be shipping out the new electronic upgrades (transmitter and receivers). As of right now, we just wanted to let you know that there has been a delay on the shipment, upwards of roughly 4-5 weeks due to a manufacturing issue on a very particular part. 

We apologize for the delay, and any inconvenience this has caused. If your unit is down and inoperable as is right now, please notify us at the email and phone numbers listed below and we will do everything we can to get you up and working.

We will let you know as soon as the new units arrive, and we appreciate your patience through this matter.

Regards,

Bumperboy*

Needless to say I'm not a big fan of BB right now


----------



## whitefoot (Aug 19, 2010)

Dang. That stinks.


----------



## Brant D. Keller (Sep 22, 2008)

I have heard the same thing from BB. Least you got an email. I got a call and said it was on the way 4 weeks ago and still waiting. :-x


----------



## JustinS (May 17, 2009)

Gunner_MN said:


> Dear valued customer,
> As you are aware, we’ve recently been calling you asking for contact information, and also informing you that we will be shipping out the new electronic upgrades (transmitter and receivers). As of right now, we just wanted to let you know that there has been a delay on the shipment, upwards of roughly 4-5 weeks due to a manufacturing issue on a very particular part.
> 
> We apologize for the delay, and any inconvenience this has caused. If your unit is down and inoperable as is right now, please notify us at the email and phone numbers listed below and we will do everything we can to get you up and working.
> ...


I got the same email and i called them back and no answer.... again


----------



## Final Flight Retrievers (Jan 23, 2010)

Gunner_MN said:


> I've been on the "waiting list" for the new electronics for 10+ months and just got this e-mail from BumperBoy:
> 
> *Dear valued customer,
> As you are aware, we’ve recently been calling you asking for contact information, and also informing you that we will be shipping out the new electronic upgrades (transmitter and receivers). As of right now, we just wanted to let you know that there has been a delay on the shipment, upwards of roughly 4-5 weeks due to a manufacturing issue on a very particular part.
> ...


I've been waiting since March of 11'

they keep calling me for a CC# and saying it will be shipped with in the next 3 to 4 weeks....... still haven't seen it....

Gary and this company are nothing but a Joke.......I really wish someone else would come up with a simalar design...I would jump ship in a heart beat!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jason Glavich (Apr 10, 2008)

wackemnstackem said:


> I've been waiting since March of 11'
> 
> they keep calling me for a CC# and saying it will be shipped with in the next 3 to 4 weeks....... still haven't seen it....
> 
> Gary and this company are nothing but a Joke.......I really wish someone else would come up with a simalar design...I would jump ship in a heart beat!!!!!!!!!


I have thought about and researched this, the issue is the number of patents held by them. They are varied enough to cover most other designs, thunder is the exception due to means of firing them.

On a side note, someone also patented the stick as a dog toy last year.


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

> Gary and this company are nothing but a Joke......


Not a complete joke, their product is good. But, as a company, they have habitually let their mouth overload their ass!

Caveat Emptor!!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2012)

For the last month we have been using the "new" BB with nothing but problems!!!!
We spend more time messing around with them than running the dogs. Nothing worse than having a dog at the line and #1 goes off then there is a delay of 7 seconds b/c of a problem with #2 not firing and the third has a double fire!!!
I told my partner i would gladly run them over with my truck!
I will never use them when i run my dog again!!!!
WHAT A DISASTER!


----------



## Bamaboy (Aug 28, 2009)

rooster said:


> For the last month we have been using the "new" BB with nothing but problems!!!!
> We spend more time messing around with them than running the dogs. Nothing worse than having a dog at the line and #1 goes off then there is a delay of 7 seconds b/c of a problem with #2 not firing and the third has a double fire!!!
> I told my partner i would gladly run them over with my truck!
> I will never use them when i run my dog again!!!!
> WHAT A DISASTER!



This is disturbing. While I was not particularly pleased with what I had to go through to get the upgraded electronics, I have been pleased with the way they have worked. Hopefully the issues you are having are not a preview of coming attractions.


----------



## Bumper Boy (Mar 9, 2011)

rooster said:


> For the last month we have been using the "new" BB with nothing but problems!!!!
> We spend more time messing around with them than running the dogs. Nothing worse than having a dog at the line and #1 goes off then there is a delay of 7 seconds b/c of a problem with #2 not firing and the third has a double fire!!!
> I told my partner i would gladly run them over with my truck!
> I will never use them when i run my dog again!!!!
> WHAT A DISASTER!


Hi Rooster,

Sounds like you have a loose connection in your wiring harness. Are you available tomorrow? I will try to give you a call and help you with this issue you're having.


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2012)

P.M. sent......


----------



## Jthweatt (Sep 26, 2011)

I have had several problems as well. The auxiliary jack on the side does not make a good connection, the upgrade units I received in November do not work with the ones that I just received, the antennas do not fit properly on all units. Seems like the issues just don't stop.

I will say Gary as well as another technician have been very responsive and are doing all they can as quick as they can to help resolve the problems got me.

I'm not real happy with the units at this point, but the customer service has been great so far. Hope all the bugs are worked out....


----------



## Bumper Boy (Mar 9, 2011)

Thank you all for your responses.

The double fire issue that you're having, Rooster, is never caused by the electronics, but we will rest assured get to you as we have a technician on the phone with you right now.


Thank you everyone for your time and help on here, it's always nice to see something talked about and I will once again try to provide any and all information and answers as best I can.

Regards.


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2012)

I just spoke with my friend about this issue. He said that your tech spoke with him for over an hour!!! There seemed to be a space in the servo that was causing the double fire.
THANK YOU, THANK YOU, THANK YOU, for resolving this issue in such a timely matter! We plan to train tomorrow...can't wait to try them out!


----------



## Webbs515 (Feb 6, 2010)

kinda nervous about getting my new bumper boys after reading some of these posts on here. hope mine ship soon and work right. i have trained with them before so im already familar with the "normal" issues with them. hope these new upgrades work. i just ordered mine. any word on how long they are taking to ship out? i havent heard from bb yet and its been around a week. planned on calling in morning.


----------



## Monte09 (Feb 5, 2008)

Webbs515 said:


> kinda nervous about getting my new bumper boys after reading some of these posts on here. hope mine ship soon and work right. i have trained with them before so im already familar with the "normal" issues with them. hope these new upgrades work. i just ordered mine. any word on how long they are taking to ship out? i havent heard from bb yet and its been around a week. planned on calling in morning.


My wait has been close to 1.5 years and counting but I just got the "upgraded electronics" and not the entire unit. Hope your wait is less than mine.

Steve


----------



## Webbs515 (Feb 6, 2010)

U had to wait 1 1/2 years to get ur newly ordered unit in?!?! Or just the upgrades? I called bb today and the man couldn't give me an answer yet. Website says 2-3 days to ship. I'm just being very impatient. Been wanting them for awhile. Think these will defiantly take our training and dogs to the next level.


----------



## Webbs515 (Feb 6, 2010)

Still no word from bb. I called first of week and they couldn't answer when it would be shipped. Called again today. No answer but left message and no returned call. Is this what should expect in the future from them?


----------



## Jason Glavich (Apr 10, 2008)

Webbs515 said:


> Still no word from bb. I called first of week and they couldn't answer when it would be shipped. Called again today. No answer but left message and no returned call. Is this what should expect in the future from them?


The short answer is yes.


----------



## Webbs515 (Feb 6, 2010)

Yelp, I'm getting the feel of that. That's a shame with such a great product


----------

